# Il faut nuancer



## Voce

Salve!

Ho difficoltà a tradurre in modo adeguato l'espressione "il faut nuancer" e spero nel vostro aiuto.

Il contesto è un articolo sul rapporto delle religioni con le rappresentazioni iconografiche.

La frase è la seguente:

"L’islam est généralement considéré commeiconoclaste,mais il *faut nuancer tout cela* car le Coran ne dit pas un mot desimages". 

Questa l mia traduzione finora:

"L'islam è generalmente considerato iconoclasta, ma *tutto questo vainterpretato* in quanto il Corano non dice una parola sulle immagini". 

Non sono per niente soddisfatto del mio tentativo.

Grazie sin d'ora per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## fabiotel

"bisogna attenuare il termine"?


----------



## Voce

fabiotel said:


> "bisogna attenuare il termine"?



Grazie, fabiotel. Lo tengo in considerazione, ma non sono ancora convinto...


----------



## Voce

Dopo ulteriori ricerche ho avuto la seguente intuizione:

"L'islam è generalmente considerato iconoclasta, *ma bisogna precisare che** il Corano *non dice una parola sulle immagini".

Credete che renda il senso?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Confermo precisare/specificare, ecc. forse aggiungendo il termine/concetto. La tua prima idea non era affatto male, si potrebbe anche dire "questione d'interpretazione, perché..."
Me ne torno ai miei gatti...
Matou


----------



## Voce

Grazie ancora, Matoupaschat!
 Alla fine ho optato per "questione di interpretazione". Così mi pare che funzioni.
Alla prossima!
Voce


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi vedi lusinganto dalla tua scelta


----------



## Necsus

Forse si può rendere l'idea anche con un semplice 'di fatto': ""L'islam è generalmente considerato iconoclasta, ma *di fatto/in effetti/va detto che* nel Corano non c'è nessun riferimento alle immagini".


----------



## Voce

Necsus said:


> Forse si può rendere l'idea anche con un semplice 'di fatto': ""L'islam è generalmente considerato iconoclasta, ma *di fatto/in effetti/va detto che* nel Corano non c'è nessun riferimento alle immagini".



Grazie, Necsus. Purtroppo ho letto soltanto adesso la tua risposta, ma faccio tesoro di ogni suggerimento per il futuro.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti! 

Sempre per eventuali future necessità, Voce,  perdonami, ma non avrei usato "interpretare" qui.

Cerco di spiegarmi: secondo me, l'autore del testo afferma che, contrariamente al parere generale che vuole un islam iconoclasta, "... il Corano (in realtà) non_ dice nemmeno una parola _sulle immagini" e a me pare chiaro che non si tratti di una questione di "interpretazione", ma di "ridimensionamento" di un'opinione comune tanto diffusa, ma non suffragata dalla fonte principale, il Corano. 

Mi viene in mente "L'islam è generalmente considerato iconoclasta, ma è necessario moderare i toni dell'affermazione/ridimensionare questa convinzione, perché il Corano non dice nemmeno una parola sulle immagini”.  

Potrebbe andare?

Bizz, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, bizz, bizz, bizz!
In casi come questo, va benissimo la tua traduzione con "moderare". Comunque, sono sempre apostolo della semplicità e mi limiterei a dire "affermazione che va moderata" o altra soluzione su base di moderare, ma senza complicare aggiungendo "i toni". Opinione del tutto personale, "oeuf corse" (l'inglese non è permesso, credo)...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oeuf corse, sono d'accordissimo, Matou!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anzi, volevo dire che la tua è la soluzione migliore, scusami!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou,  no, hai ragione tu! 

Mi hai fatto riflettere! Il termine "toni" è, temo, fuorviante dato che potrebbe far pensare ad una precedente (malcelata) offesa nei confronti dell'islam ("moderare/smorzare i toni" _del linguaggio_) mentre, in realtà, credo che l'autore voglia solo sottolineare che la credenza tanto diffusa sia ingiustificata.


----------



## matoupaschat

Avrei dovuto precisare, stavo parlando della sola parola "moderare", secca, senza i toni ecc. Sai che il Larousse è l'unico a proporla? Per "nuancer" (oltre a sfumare) il Boch dà "esprimere con garbo", molto "vieille France", no?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Matou! Scusami, non avevo capito!  
Sì, "moderare" ... mi è venuto in mente pensando proprio a "sfumare", "ridurre", "stemperare" ... ma qui andava meglio "moderare".


----------



## amandine38

io direi "mitigare" !


----------

